# 1st Cobia of the year for us!!!



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

I had to break in a new powerhead on the Blazer Bay today so I thought we'd look around on the beach while we went through the breakin procedure. It's about the only fishing you can do while constantly riding around and changing rpm's the whole time so we brought a couple rods and a couple eels. We were riding around in the tower doing more talking than looking when tyler yells "fish"! I didnt even take the boat out of gear cause I thought he was messing with me....till I looked over and saw he was serious! Well we were heading east and going faster than I would normally when cobia fishing so we both made a rushed throw as the boat slowed down and the fish went down. Damn. Turned around to look back west and he popped right back up! One shot with an eel and he was on...Awesome and very unexpected! 50 lbs!


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for the invite matt. Unfortunately I didn't get done with my police report til 1:30, I knew it was going to take awhile so that's why I said leave without me. Congrats and good job.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Saw it on Facebook shortly after it was caught... It's ON!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted

Also saw on facebook, nice cobe good job


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Matt didn't mention that we went out there with no gaff!! lol it was interesting getting it in the boat!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice one guys.. !!!


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

I am definitely sippin on some haterade right now hut good job gives me hope for next week


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Maybe it's just my iPad doing something funny but look at the join date for the posts on this thread looks like oct 2007 was a popular date in PFF history


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL:thumbup:


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

Oct. 2007 was when it switched from the old forum to the new forum so that's why a lot members joined at the same time


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

Very cool!!! Broke the ice early!!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job guys!! I would like to have seen the landing with no gaff!!!! I bet that was wild!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice !!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## silver bullet (Jul 12, 2010)

Good job, I can not wait to be back on the water, way to long of a winter for me.


----------



## Don White (Oct 8, 2007)

Congrats Guys! Awesome water shot.....It really gets the blood boiling.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

forgive my ignorance but were yall in destin or pcola?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

They're out of Pensacola.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

LITECATCH said:


> Good job guys!! I would like to have seen the landing with no gaff!!!! I bet that was wild!



I attacked him with a redfish net, a bogagrip, and a bear hug! Got ugly.....


----------



## islander91 (Mar 22, 2011)

Awsome fish hope there is one w my name on it Friday!


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Matt---Any bruises today???????



George


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

Out on the water w/o proper gear or planning guaratees fish!!!!!!


----------

